# Chord symbols on individual notes in Sibelius



## shaimaestro (Apr 26, 2020)

Is there a certain key I need to press if I want to enter one chord per one note in a score? If I press tab it goes directly do the downbeat of the next bar. 
Thanks


----------



## cmillar (Apr 26, 2020)

Try the spacebar instead of the Tab button.


----------

